# GT: Game 42- Clippers @ Heat 1/30



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Mon Jan 30
4:30 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Heat played today so they should be tired plus they have to travel back home for tomorrow. I believe Jason Williams is going to miss the game so Cassell vs. Payton should be a great veteran match up. Shaq tends to have big games against the Clippers so it is key to limit his touches. Wade will be a difficult cover as he is very quick and very good, maybe the Clippers might stick Ross on him. The Heat aren't a great team right now as everyone expected. I believe if the Clippers play their defensive game they should take this one.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm looking forward to the Kaman v Shaq matchup... now that Kaman has been able to reach a level of consistency I think he will be able to a decent job opposing Shaq and won't let him explode on us.
Also it'll be great to see Wade play as he's one of my favorite non-Clips.

Confidence won't be a problem for the Clips as the two big wins against Denver should have our players feeling very optimistic about their chances of victory.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if our bigs get in foul trouble, that might be a problem. We dont want to put brand on shaq, and if kaman gets in fast trouble, that will be bad for us...wilcox i dont think can match up on him at all, and certainly not boniface. THIS is one game i sure would have liked to have rebraca for. 

I see ross and ewing covering wade for the game, dont know if they can though.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

If our bigs do get in foul trouble, then it's games like this that shows how much we miss Zeljko Rebraca's presence down low. Kaman needs to stay out of foul trouble, same with Elton. Great matchups everywhere:

Kaman vs Shaq:
Kaman tends to always show up vs Shaq, and Shaq tends to have huge games against the Clippers

Adv. Shaq

Brand vs Haslem: 
Brand should be ready to kick the ball out since I think Mia will double a whole lot. 

Adv. Brand

Mobley vs Posey: 
Mobley needs to show up and Posey is a decent defender.

Adv. Wash

Ross vs Wade:
Ross needs to stay out of foul trouble, like our bigs.

Adv. Wade

Cassell vs Payton:
2 Veterans going headsup. Hopefully Sam can remain hot and not be worried about the "Mitten"

Adv. Cassell due to his hot streak


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=237903


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I am very worried that if the Clippers lose an extremely close game in Miami they will get their spirit broken just like they did in San Antonio early in the season. After the close San Antonio game, they lost a whole bunch of easy games and are just now getting the spark back. Most of the games on this road trip the Clippers should win, like the games at New York, Orlando, Toronto, and hopefully Boston. They will most likely lose in Detroit. However, if they lose their confidence tonight, I worry that they will lose a few or all of those games that they should win.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn...one thing that worries me is that MIAMI shoots alot of 3s, and they have alot of guys

who make em, and us ....NO ONE ....i heard Ralph say something the other day like 

we have shot 9 3s in the past 3 games all together or something hahaha geesh


its gonnna come a point when we are gonna need some 3s....if we dont stop the 3.....i dont know 


about this one....but if we contain the 3, and limit a big game to either Shaq or D. Wade...


aaaaand big games by Elton, Sam , Cuttino n a mediocre game by Kaman and we should win this one

im afraid to watch it, cuz i hate when they lose  


but damn i think i gotta watch it 

GO CLIPPERS CMON!


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

The Vegas sportbooks make it 100-96 Heat tonight.

My thoughts on the game and the week that was -- plus what Sam Cassell has in common with Mike Tyson and what road games can do that home games can't -- at my updated blog:

http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, Kaman vs. Payton, Wade, Posey, Haslem, O'Neal


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mia controls the tip


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Heat win the jump.

Haslem gets lucky with the help of bounces.

Brand can't hold onto the ball.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Quick score by the Heat . . Clipper turnover 

0-2 Mia

Foul on Kaman


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman picks up a foul on a bad touch call.

Tech. on Kaman?!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Tech on Kaman? WTF

GP for three . . 0-6 Mia . . ba dstart

Kaman misses, Brand rebounds and they say EB stepped out of bounds

bad officiating


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Shaq travels, better have called that


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley with a nice J 2-6


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Shaq travels, the refs call that now?

Mobley scores, Clips down 4.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with another sweet jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cat with ANOTHER J 4-9


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley scores and gets fouled.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cat with a sweeeet and 1 6-13


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross picks up his second foul . . . 

Wilcox is checkin for Kaman


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross picks up his 2nd.

Clippers are not playing well, except Mobley right now.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wade misses his first

James is in for Ross

Wade hits the second 7-14


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Disgusting start . . time out please


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox misses . . . 

Haslem hits 7-19 . . . time out already


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox misses, no surprise.

Timeout by the Clips, Clippers down 12.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

2nd foul on Sam . . .


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now Cassell picks up his 2nd...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Posey with a shot 7-22


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton makes a long jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton with a J! 9-22


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Heat finally miss but score on the steal.

Foul on Haslem.

Foul now on Payon.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox with an AND ONE! 11-24


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Refs give Wilcox a gimme as it was an offensive foul. He makes the shot and makes the FT.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox hits his FT 12-24


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Great move by Mobley on the post and he scores with ease.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley scores in the post! 14-24


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton for 3!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton for three!!!!!!!!!!! 17-28


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox gets a bounce! 19-28


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox with a jump hook that bounces in.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elton scores . .21-31


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand gets fouled hard and shooting two

Walker is in for Mia, so Clips need to make a push now


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand hits both! 23-34


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elton uses glass! 25-38

Time Out Miami


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston with a J 27-40


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Good Lord this game is not starting well.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley with a J! 29-40


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Offensive foul on Mourning


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livvy misses, Kaman picks up the garbage and puts itu p! 31-40


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mourning travels


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman with a foul line J! 33-40


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers:33
Heat:42 


At the end of one, nice finish but need to continue in the 2nd Quarter


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Dang, almost halfway to Lawler's law at the end of the first...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox scores inthe post! 37-42

Riley takes a time out


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Loose Ball foul on the heat. Clips are on a run~


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips turn it over

Walker travels . . C'mon Clips cut into this game!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Win or lose tonight, doesnt matter.. Heat should have kept last years team.. This one is scary....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton with a huge effort and gets fouled but no call


Wilcox fouls Shaq to prevent a fast break


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Shaq goes 1/2 . . 37-43


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elton Brand with an AND ONE! 39-43

40-43


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wade makes and misses 40-44


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam draws a foul and shootin 2


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam hits both and it;s 42-44


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton ties it up! 44 all


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow Singleton was such a steal for the cash.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

44-47

time out on the floor 7:52 left


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH, wow.. Kaman is just pushing Shaq around. What a difference a few years makes.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Dang, it actually got tied up for a minute there. Let's hope the Clippers don't let it get so far away again.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow Singleton was such a steal for the cash.


 hell yeah he ****in was


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Shaq travels. Thank god these officials are waking up


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> hell yeah he ****in was


Is he a contrat, or a one year deal? I'd hate to see him wander off somewhere next season.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

1st foul on James

Wade shooting two

hits both 44-49


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam hits his first J 46-49


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand hits a J! 48-49


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Haslem travels and Clips a chance to take the lead!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Pat is going to take some heat for the destruction of last years Heat team.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman picks up his third to prevent a Shaq lay in

48-49 Heat with 5:36 left in the half


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

that no call against singleton a few minutes ago was terrible. Then on the other end shaq travels but still got to go to the freethrow line.

Dunleavvy is looking like an idiot for starting ross. And right on cue with my post the other day singleton hits his first three, and supposedly he was practicing it all pregame!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Shaq misses and misses but a lane violation against the Clips :curse: damnit

Hits the second 48-50


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Haslem hits it and it's back to a 4 point game


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

talk about HORRIBLE officiating. Wilcox gets thrown and no foul


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, that call makes me want to vomit.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand misses a sho


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

GP hits a three 48-57


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

James shoots and scores! 50-57


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

That Wilcox non call shows why NBA refs are so bad.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

2nd foul no Shaq an Sam's shooting 2

Sam misses and hits! 51-57


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HAhahah, these officals are horrific.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Tech on Wade for holding on to Sam!

Cat hits the Tech 52-57

Cass hits his J! 54-57


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox picks up a foul, his second

Shaq makes the first, misses the second . .54-58


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Now Wilcox picks up his 3rd

N;Dong's coming in for Wilcox

Shaq makes both . . wow 56-60


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dong scores right in Shaq's face! 58-60


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Boni scores again! 60-62


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA that was classic.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Holy **** both teams are switchin hoops


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Posey hits another three 62-67


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Well 67 to 62 is the halftime score and it's pretty impressive considering Clips were down 15 at one point.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

halftime score 67-62 heat leads. clips need to come back with a much better defensive effort cuz that seemed like it was god awful. q. ross has been quite disappointing, and james singleton just showed he can shoot. we might have discovered a gem here.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Even if the Clippers lose, Dong scoring over Shaq has made my day. I honestly believe that in a few years he will be a very high quality player.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> halftime score 67-62 heat leads. clips need to come back with a much better defensive effort cuz that seemed like it was god awful. q. ross has been quite disappointing, and james singleton just showed he can shoot. we might have discovered a gem here.


 Ross got in foul trouble is the reason. 

Kaman and Wilcox need to stay out of foul trouble even though I liked what I saw from Boni


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley with a J! 64-67


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman picks up his 4th foul . . damnit


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

go clips. awesome 1st half!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

64-69 after Wade makes both FT's


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross with a looooooong J 66-69


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross witht he same spot but different result


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox misses in the post 66-69 still


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elton hits a J! 68-69


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Defensive 3 Second on the Clips

Haslem misses his T 68-69 still


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wade carries it over . . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley scores! 70-69 first LA lead

Offensive foul and Mobley seems hurt


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cass misses his patent J but out of bounds off of Posey


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Clippers up by 3!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 75-71!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

GP answers right back 75-74


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox hits J! 77-74


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cass scores! 79-74


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox picks up his 4th foul . . . Boni time!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> Wilcox picks up his 4th foul . . . Boni time!


 nvm, Singleton in for Wilcox


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand tried to draw a foul but no call

Posey misses a three and a loose ball foul on Haslem


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

6:01 and heat only scored 10 pts. looks like clips came out playing better defense. good sign, maybe they'll run away in the 3rd quarter like they did in the denver games


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Shaq airballs, nice defense byt he Clips

Brand blocked by Shaq

Clips turn it over


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross picks up his third foul: non-shootin


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips push it and Shaq picks up his 3rd foul

Brand hits the first and the second! 81-76


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton blocks Shaq!

Brand picks up his 3rd foul


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Shaq misses both thankfully


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam misses

Haslem misses and Shaq picks up the garbage 81-78

bad sho tby Elton . . Posey misses a 3

Mobley for threeeeeeeeeeeeee 84-78


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Time Out Miami with 2:49 left in the third


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Damn... Mobely's making up for his mediocre play in games earlier this season... I love what I'm seeing so far tonight.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

M-Blade said:


> Damn... Mobely's making up for his mediocre play in games earlier this season... I love what I'm seeing so far tonight.


i think he's pist that someone rob his house.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

84-86 Heat up at the end of three

Some bad calls that pissed me off in the third. Kaman getting his 5th foul was extremelly costly.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Loose ball foul on Mourning

I thought Livvy would get hurt .. haha j/k


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Walker blows a lay up but everyone's ball-watching . .84-88 Mia on a 10-0 run

Mobley for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 87-88


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Terrible possession . .89-90 . . c'mon Clips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Walker scores . . wow 89-92


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mourning blocks Cat . . Posey misses a 3


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Time Outs taken

8:58 left to go and Clips down 3


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Terrible start to the 4th


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Why is Wilcox shooting?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox picks up his 5th foul . . . Kaman's foul is way costly

Shaq misses the first and second


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam's sneaky behind draws a foul and is about to shoot two


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam hits both and 91-94


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand gets the bounce! 93-94


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam answers back ! 95-96


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wade answers right back 95-98


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam misses and a foul on Cat, his second


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand with a block and Cass tried to push it up way too quick

5:56 left, time out Mia heat up 3


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Walker hits a three and Clips need to break the law 95-101


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand hits a J! 97-101


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand with a MONSTER block!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elton scores AGAIN! 99-101


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

GP hits a dagger 99-104


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley answers right back! 102-104


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman fouls out of the game :sigh: thats extremelly costly


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Shaq misses the first, and gets the second 102-105


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand scores 104-105


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

chris kaman was terrible and a non factor.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Payton hits another three . . c'mon D . . 104-108

Sam draws a foul and shootin two

Time Out taken with 2:52 to go


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

damn payton is killing us


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

joser said:


> damn payton is killing us


 yeah he is


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam I Am hits the first and the second! 106-108


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wade airballs . . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 109-108


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand just picked up his 4th foul . . Shaq shootin two


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Shaq hits the first, and the second . .109-110


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cat misses . . c'mon D


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Posey with a dagger 109-113

Clips take a time out with 1:32 left


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand misses and picks up his 5th foul :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Haslem hits both and game 109-115


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley misses a three . . got fouled

Wade missess . . 

Brand gets fouled, shootin two


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand hits the first . .110-115 . . Hits the second 111-115


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wade fouls . . shooting two and possession :sigh: . . One never mind


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

114-116 with 8.9 left


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

time out Heat


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wade fouled .. 7.8 left to go


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wade hits the first


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

and the second . .time out Clips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Offensive on Cass . . game 

118-114 Heat win


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

How did Kaman foul out so quickly?


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

what a heart breaker but what a game! sigh..im still happy though


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

That last call was ok, but why does it seem like we always have the refs against us. Miami played waaay more physical and yet still shot more than double freethrows into the 4th quarter. 
That no call on Antoine Calker was complete garbage.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> That last call was ok, but why does it seem like we always have the refs against us. Miami played waaay more physical and yet still shot more than double freethrows into the 4th quarter.
> That no call on Antoine Calker was complete garbage.


 Took the words out my mouth


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

The Clips shouldn't be disheartened by this loss... they rose to the challenge and made this much closer than I thought it would be. It's important that they focus on the easier matchup against Orlando and don't let a winnable game slip away from them.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

We should win the next 4 games on the trip then worry about the Pistons and try to stay close


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn i didnt watch it, i turned to it at 730 and nothing on....barely realized it was at 

430 east time....and damn just saw it on Yahoo

4 point loss damnit 

O'Neal had 25 points and Gary Payton added 19, sinking a season-high five 3-pointers.


teams always seem to have season highs against us

damnit .... :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

surprisingly, they only made 4 more threes than us...but if we could have stopped those 4 3s


we would have win this game being that we only lost by 4  


damnit


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Singleton was really impressive tonight 14 pts, 6 rebounds and 2-2 from downtown... hopefully Dunleavy will start him for the remainder of Corey's absence.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I couldn't catch the most of the game (2.5 quarters) but the Clippers really screwed themselves in the beginning had they not started so poorly and been down by 15 then they could have really made a game out of it.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

qrich1fan said:


> We should win the next 4 games on the trip then worry about the Pistons and try to stay close


I certainly hope the Clippers keep their momentum. Let's not forget what happened after their loss to San Antonio earlier this year, when they started losing to really easy teams after that. I still have hope for this trip, but we shall see what happens.


----------

